# a voice from MN



## Lift-ie-steeze (Feb 18, 2008)

What's up shredders and shredder-ets. My name is Andy, I'm a MN snowboarder (I know... not very impressive) new to the forum but not the sport. Looking forward to chattin' snowboarding with everyone.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome.....


----------

